# Cafe Zope



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Café Zope on Tucson's Historic Fourth Avenue

Café Zope Creperie & Espresso Bar is now open and ready to serve you the most delicious, scrumptious, awesome, super fantastic, innovative crepes (European pancakes filled with yummy sweet or savory stuff) Tucson has ever had the good fortune to encounter.

Although crepes is what we love to do (most of the time) we also serve a wide range of other items such as an assortment of delicious Almond, Chocolate, Feta & Spinach or Ham and Cheese Croissants delivered fresh from Tucson's own little French bakery La Baguette.

Now wait, we don't stop there - we also offer Ham & Brie Baguettes, yummy & healthy salad plates and pretty much what ever else you may feel like. If we have the ingredients - we will pretty much whip up whatever may tickle your fancy.

Our crepes change fast - we keep the ones that you love, and retire the ones that you are not yet ready for - we are open for suggestions and we are more than willing to mix and match whatever your taste buds happen to crave.

Come and see us soon, we have beautiful peaceful oasis like patio, free WIFI, a daily copy of New York Times and periodicals such as Harpers Magazine, Mother Jones and last but not least The Sun ( not the English evening rag) - we are right next to Che's Lounge on the East side of 4th Avenue.

Bon Appetite!

More...


----------

